# Great light....



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2009)

Took a rare day off,...the morning light is perfect,....couldn't resist a few shots in the window, (ala Jamie)....More later,..Laur and I have errands to run and must get ready to get ready for my nephews wedding.... []                                                                Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2009)

one more of some of our inks....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice picture! 
 Kate


----------



## athometoo (Jun 26, 2009)

DEFINETLY EYE CANDY,  BUT THOSE LOOK ALOT LIKE RUBBING BOTTLES ( THE KIND WITH SO MUCH CHARACTER YOU LIKE TO RUN YOUR FINGERS OVER IT).


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice Joe and Laur!


----------



## glass man (Jun 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL JOE! DANG I LOVE SEEING BOTTLES!!! TELL YOUR NEPHEW ,SORRY TO HEAR BOUT HIS BAD NEWS![]  NAW HOPE HE WILL BE AS HAPPY AS I AM![&:] JAMIE


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pictures and inks ,thanks for posting them !


----------



## idigjars (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice inks Joe & Laur.  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.  Paul


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 28, 2009)

[]Thank you everyone!....I did have one more pic in that series but I didn't think it was as good as the inks...These are our bottles on the shelf above the inks.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep them coming Joe.  You've got a lot more bottles in windows at that house!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your more than kind comments, though we have a new kitten in the house and I get a little nervous, since there _are_ so many bottles in our windows........[8|] I'm gonna hope for the best and try to keep an eye on the little imp......                   Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2009)

I think he'll be okay, although I have found him playing with paper from the wastebasket and he gets into everything!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a cute picture of your cats!  Leo, the little kitten, is going through puberty, I think.  We have to shut him out of one room because he has gotten too close to the bottles.  He has become a teenager over night!  He's a nutcase.  Where has my cute sweet kitten gone? [8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I think he'll be okay, although I have found him playing with paper from the wastebasket and he gets into everything!Â
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gotta love the color of that citron ink. Very pretty!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL[]  Rick that's pretty funny.  Joe asked what I was laughing at.


----------

